# Suspension question



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Eibach makes a nice set. Keep in mind it can take some time for the springs to settle in.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Eibach or Pedders ( what I used to run before I went coils ) are two brands I would highly recommend. you get a clean looking drop nothing crazy as you stated but still get to hide some wheel well, all around nice package! let us know how it turns out.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Eibach is what I run on my eco (which I believe is 1-1.5" lower then the rs) and you deff notice a difference. And I'm running 225/45 18's on msr 095's on it which should be same size as your ltz wheels. I got mine from tire rack for about 240 shipping was free and got it in a day.











I know it's not the rs but this is my eco on eibachs. The ride is so much better imo. It is alot less forgiving but not too bad and is alot more controlled especially around corners. Again not the rs but same tire size. Hope that helps

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> Eibach is what I run on my eco (which I believe is 1-1.5" lower then the rs) and you deff notice a difference. And I'm running 225/45 18's on msr 095's on it which should be same size as your ltz wheels. I got mine from tire rack for about 240 shipping was free and got it next day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How difficult is the install?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Rear take no time and are cake. Fronts you have a few options. Prob the best would be if you have a friend that works at a shop with a spring compressor do that. If not if you have an air compressor you can do it like I have done many and take them out and hold them with your feet and zip the nit for the top hat off. For install I couldn't compress enough to get the nut started so what I did was put the one car on jack stands put the spring and parts on, temp bolt the strut to the knuckle and line it up, use you jack on the lower control arm and jack the whole thing up into place. Be careful and sure to make sure everything lines up up top. You can jack until it Is set then put your top nut on to hold the spring. Lower It back down and check everything is good good to go. Then install. That can also be used for taking them off just make sure you lower the jack slow. The springs don't really have that much pre tension on them to begin with. As for for the rear jack the back end up and put on stands the use your jack to hold up on the beam on one side and un bolt the shock and lower. Spring should come free Brett easy but won't come out until you unbolt the other side. Once you get both sides in jack back up and bolt the shock and done. Ride for about a week then have aligned (need time to settle for an accurate and lasting alignment). Took me about 1 hr total but I'm also a tech and have done alot lol. Hope that helps. Any more questions don't hesitate to ask. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I would suggest H&R Springs, personaly i find that they have the perfect drop amount for the Cruze.


----------



## Terra_Ascensor (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh ok. I had read a couple threads where people with an RS or LTZ didn't see any difference after the install. Wasn't sure if there was certain aftermarket springs I needed to be looking for with this model of Cruze.

So the options are basically either H&R or Eibach? I've never used either. I've never hear bad things about the Eibachs but I've heard good things about the H&Rs. Is there a site sponsor that carries these or any links to others that I could pick up a set? I can get the Eibachs on Amazon, no problem. Haven't found the H&Rs yet tho.


----------

